# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاحد 20  سبتمبر 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												المريخ يقسو على الرابطة كوستي 											




 


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
فيما عزّز الهلال صدارته للممتاز بانتصارٍ على حي الوادي بهدفٍ سجله موسى، ليصل إلى النقطة الـ”57â€³.
اكتسح المريخ الخرطوم نظيره الرابطة كوستي بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف في  المباراة التي جرت مساء امس ”السبت” ضمن المرحلة الحادية عشر من منافسة  الدوري الممتاز.




وسجّل أهداف المريخ أمير كمال، التش، محمد الرشيد، وريشموند، ليصل الفريق إلى النقطة الـ”54â€³، فيما بقي الرابطة في”22â€³ نقطة.
وحقق الخرطوم الوطني الفوز على هلال الأبيض بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، ليصل إلى النقطة الـ”32â€³، فيما بقي ممثل الأبيض عند”49â€³ نقطة.
وفاز هلال الفاشر على أهلي عطبرة ليحصد النقطة الـ”31â€³، أمّا أهلي عطبرة فتوقف في محطة”17â€³.



وفي مباراة أخرى، انتصر أهلي الخرطوم على الفلاّح عطبرة بهدفٍ دون رد ليجمع النقطة الـ”27â€³، أمّا ممثل عطبرة فبقي في”26â€³.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصل مطاردة الهلال برباعية في الرابطة
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
واصل  فريق المريخ مطاردة غريمه الهلال في صدارة ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز،  بفوزه مساء امس السبت على فريق الرابطة كوستي، أحد الفرق القابعة في  منطقة الهبوط المباشر، بنتيجة (4/1)، ضمن الجولة 11 للمسابقة.

وعلى  ملعب الخرطوم الوطني، أحرز للمريخ كل من القائد وقلب الدفاع أمير كمال في  الدقيقة 17، وصانع الألعاب أحمد التش (60) والبديل رشموند أنطوي (84)،  ومحمد الرشيد في الدقيقة 89، بينما سجل للرابطة كوستي مناضل عوض الله من  ركلة جزاء (48).

وارتفع رصيد المريخ إلى 54 نقطة بفارق نقطتين عن الهلال المتصدر، وتجمد فريق الرابطة عند 22 نقطة بالمركز الـ15.

لم يجد المريخ معاناة كبيرة في السيطرة على المباراة، لكنه تعثر في الوصول لمرمى الرابطة وحارس مرماه حسن كِلِّي.

وكسر قلب دفاع المريخ أمير كمال رتابة الهجمات للمريخ، بإحرازه الهدف الأول من ضربة رأسية مستفيدا من ركلة زاوية في الدقيقة 17.

وفي  الشوط الثاني، فاجأ الرابطة فريق المريخ، بإحراز هدف التعادل من ركلة جزاء  تسبب بها سؤ التقدير بين أمير كمال والحارس منجد النيل، حيث أعاد كرة  قصيرة برأسه لداخل الصندوق فتدخل أحد مهاجمي الرابطة وسقط بفعل احتكاك  اللاعبين به، ونفذها منضال عوض الله بنجاح في المرمى.

وصمد فريق  الرابطة لبقية الشوط، وأفشل كل محاولات أفضل لاعبي المريخ أحمد التش  لاستخدام مهاراته الفردية العالية، في اختراق خط دفاعه، لكن تدريجيا انهار  فريق الرابطة لتستقبل شباكه 3 أهداف.

أحرز أحمد التش الهدف الثاني  للمريخ مستغلا تمريرة رائعة من المحور محمد الرشيد، فنجح التش في اختراق  الدفاع وسدد في أعلى الزاوية اليمنى.

وأضاف البديل أنطوي الهدف الثالث، بعدما كسر مصيدة التسلل وانفرد بالحارس حسن كلي واضعا الكرة بثقة في الشباك.

واختتم المتألق محمد الرشيد أهداف المريخ بتسديدة قوية من خارج الصندوق.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خشارم: قدمنا مباراة َأفضل في كل النواحي



لا يزال ينقصنا عمل كبير وسنضع برنامج تصاعدي
المكتب الإعلامي
قال المدير الفني للمريخ التونسي جمال خشارم عقب مباراة الليلة امام الرابطة كوستي ان الفريق قدم مباراة كان الأفضل فيها في كافة النواحي البدنية الفنية موضحا ان هنالك بعض النقائص سيعمل على تداركها خلال المرحلة القادمة مقدما إشادة بلاعبي الفريق حول المستوى الذي قدموه في اللقاء وأبان التونسي ان الفريق سيتحسن مع توالي المباريات مشيرا إلى أنهم في الجهاز الفني وضعوا برنامج تحضيري تصاعدي مبيناً ان الفريق سيظهر بصورة أفضل خلال المواجهات المقبلة وحول سؤاله عن إستمرار التحضيرات في ظل إستحقاقات المنتخب وسفره أكد التونسي ان الضغط على اللاعبين سيولد الإصابات لذلك سيعملون على توزيع المجهودات في ظل اللعب كل ثلاثة أيام و أشار التونسي إلى ان الدفع بحمزة داؤود اساسيا في اللقاء أتى في ظل إجتهاد حمزة  موضحا ان الدفع به جاء لتعويض غياب اللاعب وليد الذي أصيب في المباراة السابقة امام الخرطوم وكشف التونسي انه سيعمل على تجهيز جميع اللاعبين مشيرا إلى انه لن يعتمد فقط على "11" لاعب في ظل حاجة الفريق لبدلاء، وحول سؤاله عن الدفع بربشموند في الحصة الثانية أبان المدرب ان الغاني ما يزال بحاجة لمزيد من التحضيرات البدنية كاشفا عن ان الغاني بدأ مؤخرا  في تحضيرات للوصول للجاهزية المطلوبة، وأبدى التونسي تخوفه من الإصابات في صفوف اللاعبين مستدلاً بإصابة اللاعب وليد حسن، وذلك في ظل قلة التحضيرات وضغط رزنامة البطولة التي وصفها بالإستثنائية.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فوز المريخ والخرطوم الوطني وهلال الفاشر اهلي الخرطوم في الدوري الممتاز



#ووااوواا
جرت اربع مباريات مساء امس “السبت”  في الجولة “27” من الدوري الممتاز وفاز المريخ على الرابطة كوستي “4-1” بملعب نادي الاسرة وسجل الاهداف امير كمال واحمد التش وانتوي ريشموند ومحمد الرشيد وقلص مناضل عوض الله النتيجة للرابطة.

وحقق الخرطوم الوطني الانتصار على هلال الابيض “3-1â€³، وفاز هلال الفاشر على اهلي عطبرة “2-0â€³، وأهلي الخرطوم على الفلاح عطبرة بهدف نظيف.
وسيتوقف الدوري الممتاز حتى 27 سبتمبر لخوض المنتخب الوطني مباراتين اعداديتين في تشاد ضمن التحير لمواجهتي غانا في تصفيات امم افريقيا 2022.
وتلعب الجولتين المقبلتين 28 و 29 في 27 و29 سبتمبر الجاري وفقا للبرنامج الصادر من لجنة المسابقات




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة




كاس كاس.. وتمييز المدعوم

د. مزمل أبو القاسم

 ينبري البعض للرد علينا مستنكرين ما نكتبه عن الحظوة التي يتمتع بها نادي الهلال لدى الاتحاد الحالي، والمحسوبية التي تظلل تعامل شداد وأعضاء اللوبي الهلالي داخل اتحاد الفساد مع ناديهم السابق.
* يوم أمس نشرت الصحف خبراً يتحدث عن اعتزام الاتحاد وضع القرار الصادر من محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية (كاس) موضع التنفيذ لصالح نادي المريخ، وأن أمين عام الاتحاد حسن أبو جبل رأى أن يتم تتويج المريخ باللقب داخل مكاتب الاتحاد، لكن اللواء شرطة د. عامر عبد الرحمن النائب الأول لرئيس الاتحاد تدخل ووجه أبو جبل بتتويج المريخ داخل الملعب في إحدى المباريات المقبلة.
* استحسنا فعل الاتحاد مع أنه تلكأ في تنفيذ القرار الملزم أكثر من سبعة أشهر، كما استحق اللواء عامر الإشادة لأنه أنصف المريخ، لكن المصيبة حدثت في أمرين.
* أولهما أن الخبر لم يأت على سيرة الشق المالي من القرار، الذي ينص على إلزام الاتحاد بتسديد نسبة (90‎%‎) من قيمة مبلغ مقدم الأتعاب الذي سدده المريخ لمحكمة كاس، ومقداره (42) ألف فرنك سويسري، مضافاً إليها مبلغ ألفي فرنك، عبارة عن مساهمة الاتحاد في مصاريف القضية وأتعاب المحاماة.
* للمريخ على الاتحاد مبلغ (39800) فرنك سويسري، يجب على الاتحاد أن يسددها بالكامل، وبلا إبطاء، فالقرار لا ينحصر في تتويج الزعيم فحسب، بل ينص على تعويضه مادياً بتسديد قيمة أتعاب التقاضي والمحاماة والمصاريف.
* الهمبتة مرفوضة، والحقوق ينبغي أن تؤدى إلى أهلها على الفور.
* المصيبة الثانية وردت في عجز الخبر، الذي تحدث عن مخاطبة الاتحاد لنادي الهلال لاسترداد كأس دوري 2018 وميدالياته، ووردت فيه عبارة مستفزة تنصح بالضعف والاستهبال والمجاملة للهلال.
* كتبوا فيها ما يلي: (إذا رفض الهلال رد الكأس والميداليات يتم شراء كأس وميداليات جديدة وتسليمها للمريخ)!
* بالله شوف!
* إذا أعلن النادي المحبب تمرده على الاتحاد، ورفض تنفيذ توجيهاته وأبى أن يطبق قراره برد الكأس والميداليات يترك على كيفه، ولا يحاسب، ولا يعاقب، بل يتم شراء كأس وميداليات جديدة للمريخ!!
* ماذا نقول عن تلك المحسوبية القميئة، سوى أنها تثبت ما ظللنا نكتبه عن أن هذا الاتحاد الفاسد الهزيل يظن أنه أتى في الأصل لتمييز الهلال وعدم تطبيق القوانين عليه، وتفضيله على كل أندية السودان.
* كيف يأخذ الهلال كأساً وميداليات لا تخصه، ويرفض تنفيذ قرار كاس، ويأبى الانصياع لقرار الاتحاد ولا يحاسب ولا يعاقب؟
* أين ذهبت هرطقة شداد المتصلة وحديثه الفارغ والمتصل عن الانضباط وقوة شخصية الاتحاد؟
* ألم يزعم قبل أيام من الآن أن اتحاده لم يحدث أن اتخذ قراراً ولم ينفذه؟
* هناك مبلغ خمسمائة ألف جنيه، ناله الهلال بلا وجه حق، عبارة عن حافز لقب بطل الدوري الممتاز للعام 2018، لماذا لم يتعرض له الاتحاد؟
* الهلال ملزم برد الكأس والميداليات وحافز بطل الدوري، وإذا رفض تنفيذ القرار يجب أن يحاسب ويحال إلى لجنة الانضباط، التي يخصصها شداد للتشفي في خصومه ومعارضيه.
* للكأس والميداليات قيمة معنوية عالية، واحتفاظ الهلال بها سيشكل تعدياً على حقوق المريخ، وتحدياً للاتحاد، وازدراءً لقرار قبيحاً لقرار صادر من أكبر وأشهر محكمة تحكيم رياضي في العالم أجمع.
* كنا سنطالب مجلس المريخ بمخاطبة الاتحاد لرفض تلك المحسوبية الكريهة، والتساهل القبيح، والتمييز المرفوض للنادي المدعوم، لكننا تذكرنا أن هذا المجلس استخف بالشكوى ابتداءً، ورفض محاسبة مديره التنفيذي المستهتر عندما وقف ضد ناديه، ومثَّل الاتحاد في جلسة السماع، وجاهز بالسخرية من الدعوى التحكيمية التي رفعها ناديه إلى محكمة كاس، قبل أن ترتد سخريته عليه، وينال علقة قانونية لا تنسى من كاس!
* على الاتحاد أن يورِّد الفرنكات جنباً إلى جنب مع الكاس والميداليات.
* وعليه أن ينتزع الكأس والميداليات من الهلال على الفور، لأن احتفاظه بها غير مبرر، إذ أنه لم يعد بطل دوري 2018 بأي حال من الأحوال، بعد أن تحول إلى الوصافة بقرار تاريخي أنزل به المريخ على الاتحاد هزيمةً قانونيةً تسير بذكرها الركبان.
* ولكي نكون منصفين سنلفت نظر الاتحاد إلى ضرورة مطالبة نادي المريخ برد الميداليات الفضية، توطئة لإرسالها إلى نادي الهلال بالبريد المستعجل!
* على ذكر انتصار كاس فإننا نطالب جماهير المريخ بالشروع في التجهيز لاحتفالٍ يليق بذلك الإنجاز التاريخي، وأن يتم ذلك فور استلام الكأس الغالية.
* الحقوق تنتزع، وقد انتزع المريخ اللقب الغالي بمعركة قانونية خلدها التاريخ، وقدم بها النادي الرائد درساً للأندية الأخرى في كيفية الدفاع عن الحقوق ومطاردتها في أكبر الهيئات العدلية الرياضية في العالم.
* كاس كاس حديث الناس.
* كاسنا وميدالياتنا وفرنكاتنا وجنيهاتنا هسع نااااوو!
آخر الحقائق 
* نتوقع من الأمانة العامة أن تشرع في تعقيم الكاس والميداليات قبل تسليمها إلى الزعيم!
* نحن ما خايفين من عدوى الكورونا، خايفين من عدوى الصفر الدولي!
* كاس جوي سويسري.. من أصول سودانية!
* مشاركة اللاعب عبد الرؤوف مع الهلال في أي مباراة دورية ستعرض ناديه لشكوى خطيرة، لأن لائحة المنتخبات الوطنية تعاقب أي لاعب يتهرب من المشاركة في تدريبات المنتخب بالإيقاف (3) مباريات.
* ولكن.. هل يقوى اتحاد الفساد على معاقبة الهلال؟
* وهل يستوي عبد الرؤوف مع بكري المدينة عند شداد ورفيقه برقو الذي يزدري لوائح الفيفا المنظمة للمباريات الودية؟
* مباراتا تشاد مقامتان خارج روزنامة الفيفا وعلى الوزارة التدخل لإيقافهما على الفور.
* تعمد برقو (أمين دائرة وسط وغرب إفريقيا في المؤتمر الوطني المحلول) تخطي الوزارة ولم يخاطبها ولم يستأذنها.
* فعله متوقع لأن فلول النظام السابق لا يتعاونون مع حكومة الثورة. 
* نتوقع من الوزيرة أن تلفت انتباه لجنة التفكيك لبعض ما يفعله فلول الاتحاد الذين أتوا لمناصبهم عبر معركة انتخابية قادتها أمانة الخراب في الحزب المقبور.
* أشدنا باللواء الدكتور عامر لأنه استوجب الإشادة.
* ننتظر منه أن يتولى حل أزمة المريخ بنفسه، مثلما فعل شداد عندما انبرى لحل أزمة الهلال بنفسه.
* المريخ ناد كبير، يستحق أن يحظى باهتمام قمة هرم القيادة في الاتحاد، ويستاهل معاملة متميزة كالتي حظي بها المدعوم من رئيس الاتحاد.
* مطلوب من اللواء الدكتور عامر أن يحرص على تطبيق قرار الاتحاد بخصوص جمعية المريخ العبثية كما صدر من المجلس.
* ونتوقع منه أن يضع حداً للعبث الذي يحدث في النادي الذي قدمه للاتحاد والوسط الرياضي.
* المريخ به مجلسان متشاكسان حالياً.
* كل مجموعة تدعي أنها صاحبة القول الفصل في النادي المنكوب بمجلس الدمار الشامل.
* وفيه مديران تنفيذيان، وخاتمان للنادي، ولجنتان للعضوية، ودفاتر مختلفة للعضوية، ورسوم متنافرة، ومنسقان إعلاميان!
* تخاطب كل مجموعة الاتحاد لتنسخ خطاباً أرسلته المجموعة الثانية.
* نتوقع من عامر أن يوجه اللجنة القانونية أن تضع حداً لتلك المسخرة الكريهة.
* إحدى المجموعتين تجاهر بتحدي قرارات الاتحاد وتعلن عصيانها له وتهدده باللجوء إلى الفيفا وتحظى بدعم رئيس الاتحاد المزدري لقرار المجلس.
* وفر لها فرعون الاتحاد الدعم والحماية بدلاً من شكمها وتحويل المتمردين إلى لجنة الانضباط.
* فعله يتناسب مع حنقه على المريخ وسعيه إلى تدميره.
* لا نستبعد أن تقدم المجموعة المتمردة على طرد المدرب الحالي وتعيين مدرب غيره، ليحضر فريق المريخ إلى مباريات الدوري بمدربين وتشكيلتين.
* لو حدث ذلك سيشكل فضيحة تاريخية للاتحاد السوداني.
* طالما أن مجلس إدارة الاتحاد أبطل الجمعية العبثية وأقر بأن النظام الأساسي للعام 2008 هو الساري فيجب عقد الجمعية العمومية المقبلة بموجبه.
* النظام الأساسي الحالي يظل سارياً وملزماً إلى أن يُلغى أو يُعدّل.
* لا نثق في منطلقات ولا دوافع حسين أبو قبة بعد أن بدأ غزوه الأخرق بزيارة النادي بالتنسيق مع المجموعة المتمردة.
* قضية المريخ يجب أن تدار بإشراف النائب الأول لرئيس الاتحاد وبواسطة اللجنة القانونية وشئون الأعضاء.
* عامر رجل خلوق ومهذب ونحن نثق في قدرته على اجتراح حل ناجع لأزمة المريخ المستفحلة.
* ننوي طرح مسابقة تحوي سؤالاً عن عدد المرات التي تم فيها طرد ود خيري من منصب المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ.
* ما سر تمسكه بمنصب لا يمتلك مؤهلاته ولم يقدم فيه إلا الفشل الذريع؟
* ظل يتشدق كثيراً بالحديث عن الديمقراطية والمؤسسية والحوكمة والشفافية!
* في عهده لا أحد يعلم كم قيمة الأموال التي كسبها النادي ولا كم أنفق ولا مقدار ديونه لأنه لم يقدم ميزانية واحدة ولا موقفاً مالياً على مدى ثلاث سنوات!
* وفِي عهده الكئيب لم يعقد المجلس أي جمعية عمومية عادية.
* وخلاله تعرض المريخ لعقوبات وغرامات بالجملة من الفيفا والاتحاد السوداني.
* القضية الوحيدة التي كسبها المريخ كان فني الموجات الصوتية ممثلاً لخصمه فيها.
* لو تولاها للحق لقب دوري 2018 أمات طه.. وأحمد دولة!
* لم نر له شفافية ولا حوكمة ولا ديمقراطية ولا شفافية ولا يحزنون.
* لم يخلف إلا الفشل والدمار فاستحق الطرد تلو الطرد من منصبه.
* آخر خبر: ما علاقة أموال المريخ بسيارات بوكو حرام.. انتظروا التفاصيل في مقبل الأيام.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصدى الاحد 20 سبتمبر




إعداد فيصل مهله 



المريخ يكتسح الذئاب برباعية الأمير و التش و ريشمو و حمو

اعتداء آثم على عضو مجلس الاحمر و اليوم حسم الأزمة الإدارية بالمريخ في الاتحاد

الهلال يعبر الوادي بهدف و 40 فرد في بعثة المنتخب المتوجهة إلى تشاد

جمال خشارم الاداء يسير بنسق تصاعدي و اللاعب السوداني ينقصه العمل التكتيكي 

اجتماع خطير في الاتحاد اليوم لحسم أزمة المريخ الإدارية 

بعثة المنتخب صباح اليوم إلى تشاد 

مجلس المريخ يجنح للوفاق بالتراجع عن حل الشورى 
العجيل قرار إعادة شورى المريخ إيجابي و يساهم في حل الأزمة 
شيخنا حتى يكتمل البناء لابد من تلاحم و توافق شامل

شداد و ابوجبل يعملان منذ السبعينات و صفر في الكمبيوتر 
المنتخبات يديرها من لا علاقة له بالكرة و مديرها الإداري سواق الرئيس 
لاعب الهلال
 موقوف تلقائيا حسب نص لائحة المنتخبات الوطنية 
الأزرق رفض
 إطلاق سراح عناصره للمنتخب فلجأ لاتحاد الجودية

بشرى الصوفي 
رسالة إلى الدكتور شداد قبل اجتماع اليوم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهداف مباراة المريخ والرابطة كوستي 4-1 الدورى السودانى 19-9-2020


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من مباراة المريخ والرابطة كوستي











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ■ الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :






* نكيتياه يخطف فوزا قاتلا لآرسنال أمام وست هام


* ‫مانشستر يونايتد يستهل البريميرليج بسقوط صادم ‬
* ‫هاتريك لوين يمنح إيفرتون انتصارا عريضا على بروميتش بالبريميرليج ‬
* ‫خيتافي يستهل الليجا بانتصارعلى أوساسونا .. وفياريال يحقق فوزًا صعبًا على إيبار ‬
* ‫مرتدات دورتموند تُسقط جلادباخ ..وهيرتا برلين يقسو على بريمن  ‬
* ‫لانس يقتسم صدارة الدوري الفرنسي مع سانت إيتيان ‬
* ‫برشلونة يتوج بكأس جوهان جامبر بعد فوزه على إلتشي بهدف ‬
* رسميًا.. الجماهير الإيطالية تعود للملاعب
* ‫توتنهام يعلن رسميًا ضم ثنائي ريال مدريد "جاريث بيل و ريجيلون" ‬
* ‫ليفربول يتعاقد مع الجناح البرتغالي ديوجو جوتا نجم وولفرهامبتون ‬
* ‫البلجيكي ثورجان هازارد نجم بوروسيا دورتموند يتعرض للإصابة ‬
* ‫الكاميرون تؤكد مواجهة الجزائر وديا في هولندا ‬
* ‫الإيطالي مويس كين مهاجم إيفرتون يفضل يوفنتوس على دورتموند ‬
* ‫الغيابات ترهق زيدان قبل مواجهة ريال سوسييداد اليوم ‬
* ‫إصابة ساندرو تمنع دي تشيليو من مغادرة يوفنتوس ‬
* ‫زيدان: لا مشاكل مع بيل.. ونريد تكرار الفوز بالليجا ‬
* ‫بارتوميو: لم أكن لأسمح برحيل ميسي.. ولا نفكر في الاستقالة ‬
* ‫مدرب أوروجواي: وضع كافاني مثير للقلق ‬
* كومان: ميسي وجريزمان سيتبادلان الأدوار
* التعادل يحسم مواجهة الأهلي والمقاصة بالدوري المصري
* كوتينيو: متحمس للغاية مع برشلونة
* ‫نيمار: أحب باريس منذ كنت في برشلونة.. والساحر مصدر فرح وسعادة ‬
* ‫بيل: أردت العودة لتوتنهام منذ رحيلي عنه ‬




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



◄ الدوري الإنجليزي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 2 :


* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير الساعة: 13:00 / القناة: beIN 2


* نيوكاسل يونايتد (-- : --) برايتون الساعة: 15:00 / القناة: beIN 2


* تشيلسي (-- : --) ليفربول الساعة: 17:30 / القناة: beIN 2


* ليستر سيتي (-- : --) بيرنلي الساعة: 20:00 / القناة: beIN 2


..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الإسباني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 2 :


* هويسكا (-- : --) قاديش الساعة: 16:00 / القناة: beIN 3


* غرناطة (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس الساعة: 18:30 / القناة: beIN 3


* ريال بيتيس (-- : --) بلد الوليد الساعة: 18:30 / القناة: beIN 3


* ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) ريال مدريد الساعة: 21:00 / القناة: beIN 3


..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الإيطالي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 1 :


* بارما (-- : --) نابولي الساعة: 12:30 / القناة: beIN 4


* جنوى (-- : --) كروتوني الساعة: 15:00 / القناة: beIN 4


* ساسولو (-- : --) كالياري الساعة: 18:00 / القناة: beIN 4


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) سامبدوريا الساعة: 20:45 / القناة: beIN 4


..................................................  .....


◄ الدوري الألماني  - الأسبوع 1 :


* لايبزيج (-- : --) ماينز الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN 5


* فولفسبورج (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن الساعة: 18:00 / القناة: beIN 5


..................................................  .....


◄ الدوري الفرنسي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 3 :


* نيس (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان الساعة: 13:00 / القناة: beIN 6


* ميتز (-- : --) ستاد ريمس الساعة: 15:00 / القناة: beIN 6


* مونبلييه (-- : --) أنجيه  الساعة: 15:00 / القناة: beIN 6


* ستراسبورج (-- : --) ديجون الساعة: 15:00 / القناة: beIN 6


* ستاد بريست (-- : --) لوريان الساعة: 15:00 / القناة: beIN 6


* نانت (-- : --) سانت إيتيان الساعة: 17:00 / القناة: beIN 6


* مارسيليا (-- : --) ليل الساعة: 21:00 / القناة: beIN 6


..................................................  .....
◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28 :


* الانتاج الحربي (-- : --) الجونة  الساعة: 17:30 / القناة: اون سبورت
* المقاولون العرب (-- : --) الاتحاد السكندري الساعة: 20:00 / القناة: اون سبورت


..................................................  .....



 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



◄ الدوري السوداني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :


* حي الوادي نيالا (0 : 1) الهلال
* حي العرب بورتسودان (2 : 1) هلال كادوقلي
* مريخ الفاشر (3 : 2) الشرطة القضارف
* اهلي مروي (1 : 1) الأمل عطبرة
* المريخ (4 : 1) الرابطة كوستي
* الخرطوم الوطني (3 : 1) هلال الأبيض
* أهلي الخرطوم (1 : 0) الفلاح عطبرة
* هلال الفاشر (2 : 0) الأهلي عطبرة

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 2 :


* إيفرتون (5 : 2) وست بروميتش ألبيون
* ليدز يونايتد (4 : 3) فولهام
* مانشستر يونايتد (1 : 3) كريستال بالاس
* آرسنال (2 : 1) وست هام يونايتد

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الإسباني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 2 :


* فياريال (2 : 1) إيبار
* خيتافي (1 : 0) أوساسونا
* سيلتا فيغو (2 : 1) فالنسيا

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الإيطالي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 1 :


* فيورنتينا (1 : 0) تورينو
* هيلاس فيرونا (0 : 0) روما

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الألماني  - الأسبوع 1 :


* فيردر بريمن (1 : 4) هيرتا برلين
* اينتراخت فرانكفورت (1 : 1) أرمينيا بيليفيلد
* كولن (2 : 3) هوفنهايم
* شتوتجارت (2 : 3) فرايبورج
* يونيون برلين (1 : 3) أوجسبورج
* بوروسيا دورتموند (3 : 0) مونشنغلادباخ

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الفرنسي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 3 :


* لانس (2 : 1) بوردو
* رين (2 : 1) موناكو

..................................................  .....


◄ كأس جوهان غامبر  - إسبانيا :


* برشلونة (1 : 0) إلتشي


..................................................  .....
◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28 :
* طنطا (0 : 0) نادي مصر 
* الاهلي (0 : 0) مصر المقاصة 
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برشلونة يتوج بكأس جوهان جامبر
كووورة




جانب من المباراة
حقق برشلونة الانتصار على فريق إلتشي، بهدف دون رد، مساء امس السبت، على ملعب كامب نو، في بطولة كأس جوهان جامبر الودية.

وسجل هدف المباراة الوحيد، الفرنسي أنطوان جريزمان في الدقيقة (2).

وشهدت  المباراة تواجد النجم والقائد ليونيل ميسي أساسيًا، والذي ساهم في الهدف  الذي سجله جريزمان، حيث مرر الكرة إلى جوردي ألبا والذي انطلق ومرر للمهاجم  الفرنسي ليُسجل في شباك الخصم.

وواصل البارسا انتصاراته في المباريات الودية، بعد الفوز سابقًا على ناستيك وجيرونا بنتيجة (3-1).

سيخوض برشلونة أول مباراة رسمية له هذا الموسم، يوم الأحد 27 أيلول/سبتمبر الجاري ضد فياريال بالجولة الثالثة من الليجا.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احصائيات المريخ || بعد انتهاء الجولة 28 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#اعتداء آثم على عضو مجلس المريخ




في تصرف همجي وجد استنكارها واسعا.. تعرض عضو مجلس المريخ عمر محمد عبدالله لاعتداء آثم بتوجيه ضربة قوية له من الخلف تسببت في سقوطه أرضا وكسر نظارته.. وذلك أثناء الخروج من نادي الأسرة عقب مباراة المريخ والرابطة واختفى الشخص المعتدي.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة منتخبنا الوطني تغادر الي العاصمة التشادية انجمينا لمواجهة المنتخب التشادي وديا في مباريتين يوم 23و26 من الشهر الحالي 










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 



××××××××××××
ود الشريف *******

** الراحل عبدالخالق محجوب عندما أستمع لرائعة محمد وردي ( الطير المهاجر ) قال هكذا يكون الغناء ...وامس وبعد مشاهدتي للمريخ امام الرابطة كوستي اقول _ هكذا يكون المريخ 

** فترة طويلة ولم أشاهد المريخ بهذا المستوي المدهش والتي جعلت البعض يقول دي كورة ول مزيكا 

** المريخ رسم اروع لوحة مساء أمس. لعب بالطول والعرض وهذ الارض بأربعة أهداف كل منها يحكي روعة الاخر والجديد في المباراة هو عودة الروح القتالية التي افتقدناها منذ ايام جمال ابوعنجة وكمال عبدالغني و بدرالدين بخيت ..كنت قريبا من ملعب المباراة وشاهدت كيف يقاتل السماني وامير ومحمد الرشيد والتش وزملائهم وشاهدت العرق يتصبب من الفنيلة ومستوي اللياقة كان في القمة ونجوم الاحمر تناقلوا الكرة في خفة ورشاقة واختفت الأخطاء في التمرير والاستلام فقط وقع صلاح نمر في خطأين كبيرين وهو يحاول إبعاد الكرة برأسه وتسبب أمير كمال في ضربة جزاء باعادته الكرة قصيرة لحارس المرمي منجد النيل  

** كل لاعبي المريخ كانوا نجوما في مباراة امس ولكن دعوني اخص بالتحية أحمد حامد التش رجل المباراة الأول ومحمد الرشيد والسماني ورشموندا بعد دخوله بديلا لسيف تيري الذي لم يوفق في الوصول للشباك خلال مباريتين. 

** مدرب المريخ شخارم لم يهدأ طوال المباراة وكان لتوجيهاته الأثر الكبير في الانتصار الكبير ونرجو ونتمنى ان يتواصل الأداء بهذا المستوي في كل المباريات المقبلة وان يكون الاحمر أكثر ادهاشا 

** كان يجلس بجواري في مباراة امس صديقي الرشيد دفع الله النوراني عضو مجلس الهلال الاستشاري وصديقي الكاتب الهلالي المعروف خالد ابو شيبة وشاهدت الرعب في وجهيهما وسألني الرشيد انت هلال مريخ متين وسؤاله يعني أن الهلال سيتعرض للبهدلة ان كان لقاء الفريقين في هذين اليومين وطمأنته لقاء القمة لسة بعيد اما الاخ ابو شيبة فقد لزم الصمت وقال فقط... الخصم ضعيف ..وثلاثتنا كنا قد شاهدنا مباراة الهلال وحي الوادي نيالا وتحسر الرشيد وخالد علي مستوي الهلال 

** حقيقة .الهلال في مباراة امس امام الوادي نيالا كان صفرا علي الشمال من حيث الأداء وحصل علي ثلاث نقاط لا يستحقها وكان نصرالدين الشغيل الاسوأ يليه في السوء عبدالرءوف ووليد الشعلة ..باختصار اللاعب الوحيد الذي ادي بامتياز في الازرق هو المدافع الأجنبي ..وكان غريبا أن يقوم المدرب الفاتح النقر باستبدال بشه الصغير وكان الأفضل في خط الوسط 

** الوادي نيالا سيطر وتفوق علي الهلال في اغلب الفترات وادي بتميز ولكن أداء بدون أهداف ما بنفع في الدوري يا صديقي المدرب مبارك سلمان 

** فريق الجولة الثانية من الدوري الممتاز هو المريخ بأدائه الرائع امام الرابطة وانتصاره الكبير وأسوأ فريق في الجولة الثانية هو الهلال رغم انتصاره علي حي الوادي 

** المريخ لعب امس بميدان الاسرة وهذا لا يصح لانه ملعب ضيق والمباراة شهدت تسلل الجماهير للمساطب الشعبية وحدثت بعض المناوشات 

** في وجود مجلس الفشل يلعب المريخ في ميدان الاسرة وميدان عقرب وليق الخرطوم ويتدرب في ملاعب  الصحافة واركويت ونخشي أن يصبح استاد المريخ شيئا من الماضي 

** تتويج المريخ ببطولة الدوري الممتاز لموسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨  نرجو أن يكون وسط الجماهير ويمكن تأجيل التتويج الي ما بعد عودة الجماهير للمدرجات ...مافي داعي للاستعجال 

** مجلس المريخ جناح سوداكال قفل باب العضوية وقرر إقالة خالد المصطفي وعلي أسد وهيثم الرشيد ومجلس المريخ جناح موسي الكندو أعلن رفضه لهذه القرارات ...قوي يا مدثر خيري 

** امس تحدثت مع الاخ حسين ابو قبة عضو الاتحاد العام والمسئول عن ملف المريخ .تحدثت معه عن أزمة المريخ الإدارية وقال ..الحل بات قريبا 

** الزعيم محمد الياس رئيس المريخ في الزمن الجميل بعث برسالة صوتية من القاهرة أكد فيها أن فترة مجلس الفشل تبقي لها اقل من ثلاث اسابيع وعلي الاسرة المريخية والاتحاد العام الاستعداد لتكوين لجنة تطبيع 

** نرجو الا تقام جمعية المريخ العمومية لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد اذا أقيمت انتخابات. نرجو الا تقام في وجود مجلس الفشل 

** بعثة المنتخب الوطني يفترض أن تكون قد وصلت انجمينا العاصمة التشادية صباح اليوم والتحية  للقائمين علي امر المنتخب 

** نحول جسمو و شحوب لونو .براك احسن تعال شوفو 

** آخر دبوس 

** الهلال وبهذا المستوي سيفضحنا في البطولة الأفريقية ونرجو تدارك الامر ..








*

----------

